# interchange of '66 and '67 rear ends?



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

I need some advice on the above, I seem to always get conflicting opinions... I have a '67 GTO and I want to put a '66 rear end in it. The question is about the coil spring set-up... can I use '66 springs with the retainer plates? Can I just use '67 springs? Can either of the year's springs be cut to make the swap work? Any suggestions on the best way to get the job done would be appreciated. I've already got the '66 rear ready to go in (long story $$) so I don't want to give up and seek out a '67 rear at this late stage. I'm not bothered by the 1" narrower, just the coil situation. Thanks.


----------

